# 120 acres in Northern NY



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

I have approx 120 acres in Norfolk NY. This consist of 2 parces back to back. The front parcel is aprox 78 acres with frotage on county rt 38. It consist of 4 tillable fields with mixed forest behind. Land is level. The parcel behind it is wooded with mixed forest, mostly level with gentle slop in one back corner. This parcel has a nice gravel road access to it off of rt38. I have managed this property for my own hunting land and I have an outrageous deer, grouse and turkey population on it. I have numerous trails through the property and there's an abundance of apple trees. Borders are well marked and heavily posted and some are fenced and gated. I also have 2 active foodplots on the land. 




























I would be interested in selling the front parcle on its own for 65,000 - or the whole batch for 110,000. I haven't seen too many parcels that can compare to this acreage.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## thousandhills (Dec 31, 2007)

wow,

if i could move to new york this would be a great price


----------



## DennisNYS (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello TrapperJim,

I sent you a PM.

Dennis.


----------



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

I've had a lot of replies to this post so I'm posting some more info with a photo to show the lay of the land.










The main road runs along the bottom of the photo and power is available there.

Taxes on the front parcel is 721.00 and 341.00 for the rear parcel.

The front parcel is bordered on the left side by a commercial apple orchard.

The property is zoned agricultural to my knowledge.

There are no building restrictions to my knowledge either. People pretty much do whatever they want up here.

I will sell the front parcel on its own but will only sell the rear woodlot in combination with the front parcel.

I hope this answers some of your questions.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

that is an amazing price I havent seen in more than 5 years. pretend your in indiana....and I will pretend to buy it


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

Is that another road about midway through the property (runs left to right on the picture) or firebreak, or ?

Nice piece of property and very well priced


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

pipeline maybe?


----------



## triana1326 (Feb 13, 2006)

Man, if we could afford it and didn't have a baby on the way - I'd jump at the chance. It looks wonderful!!


----------



## trapperJim (Jan 24, 2008)

pcdreams said:


> Is that another road about midway through the property (runs left to right on the picture) or firebreak, or ?
> 
> Nice piece of property and very well priced


That is a small powerline that cuts through there but I have it fenced and gated on both ends. The powerline is a plus in this case because not only does it serve as a fire break but it gives me a nice drivable access to the back of my land for firewood. The hunting is great in that swath and the blackberries grow crazy


----------



## TrapperJimsWife (Jan 29, 2008)

yeah, we picked a ton of blackberries out of there last season ...deer are always crossing there too ...we love just walking & snowshoeing up there


----------



## JWK (Apr 8, 2006)

I wish I could do this right now.


----------



## huck (Feb 11, 2008)

Those looking may find this website informative.


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

It always cracks me up how shocked some people are by land prices..... It really is all about location.

If there is no decent paying job in an area to pay the morgage with than land is cheap. It was not to long ago that somebody on here in another thread said "find me land for 1000.00 or under an acre" Well here it is....

Actually this country is full of "Cheap" land, you just have to be willing to live in the middle of nowhere and make money without a good paying job

I wish everybody on here would keep this stuff a secret, I am hoping to buy some land like this in 10 years or so, but I think it will get cheaper by then.

How many deer are harvested off of this land every season? Got any photos?


----------

